# Having 2 wireless profiles



## moman61 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 1 wireless profile that works great on my dell D600, but I would like to be able to use the laptop in a starbucks etc and also be able to login to another possible wpa2 network.

How would I go about creating the 2 or 3rd profiles for my wireless ral card?


----------



## gnemmi (Mar 28, 2010)

wpa_supplicant(8) and wpa_supplicant.conf(5) should provide you all the info you need to configure your wireless card to connect to different APs


----------

